# Gothic II dNdR Diegos Geldbeutel



## Mjoellnir (12. April 2005)

Servus zusammen!
Derzeit spiele ich mal wieder Gothic 2, habe aber wieder das selbe Problem wie schon beim ersten Mal!
ich finde diesen verdammten GEldbeutel von Diego nicht, den er irgendwo im Minental versteckt haben will. Suchen suchen und nicht finden, das ist frustrierend.
Bitte daher um Hilfe!
Danke im Vorraus,
Mjoellnir!


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (12. April 2005)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, findest du den Geldbeutel in der Nähe von der Stelle wo man einen bei Gothic 1 in's Minental warfen.
Also wenn man im Minental ankommt nicht den Pass nach unten laufen, sondern da wo die Orks sind.
Bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher, es könnte auch Gorn's Lederbeutel sein.


----------



## Letruc (12. April 2005)

El-Chupakneebray am 12.04.2005 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, findest du den Geldbeutel in der Nähe von der Stelle wo man einen bei Gothic 1 in's Minental warfen.
> Also wenn man im Minental ankommt nicht den Pass nach unten laufen, sondern da wo die Orks sind.
> Bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher, es könnte auch Gorn's Lederbeutel sein.



Is schon richtig, da liegt Diegos Geldbeutel. 
Bloß soltest du gut ausgerüstet sein und schon einen entsprechend hohen Lvl besitzen, um dich dorthin zu wagen. Drei Orks an einem Ort, sind drei zuviel. ( +2 weitere im vorderen Teil )

viel Glück


----------



## PKPlayer (12. April 2005)

El-Chupakneebray am 12.04.2005 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, findest du den Geldbeutel in der Nähe von der Stelle wo man einen bei Gothic 1 in's Minental warfen.
> Also wenn man im Minental ankommt nicht den Pass nach unten laufen, sondern da wo die Orks sind.
> Bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher, es könnte auch Gorn's Lederbeutel sein.



Passt schon, am Anfangsplatz  von Gothic 1 findest du Diegos Gold. Sind nur ein paar Orks in der Nähe, ist aber nicht allzu schwer die zu besiegen


----------



## ork1234 (12. April 2005)

Gugst du hier:
http://mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/


----------



## Homerclon (12. April 2005)

Letruc am 12.04.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> El-Chupakneebray am 12.04.2005 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die lassen sich alle einzeln rauslocken, und zu dem Zeitpunkt sollte man bereits stark genug sein.
Ausserdem könnte man die Orks auch mit Diego zusammen zerlegen, der folgt einem nämlich auch bis dahin.


Spoiler



es gibt dann sogar einen Nostalgie-Bonus


----------



## Gajeza (14. April 2005)

Was muss man denn dafür tun dass diego einem folgt?


----------



## Homerclon (14. April 2005)

Gajeza am 14.04.2005 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Was muss man denn dafür tun dass diego einem folgt?


Im 2. Kapitel wenn man die Infos über die Kisten sammelt trifft man doch auf Diego, und man kann ihn doch zum Stollen der Mine bringen.
Anstatt vor dem Stollen zu stehen zu bleiben einfach weiter richtung ehemaligen Austauschplatz laufen.
Man hat nur eine Chance das er da mit hin kommt, und das ist im 2. Kapitel.


----------



## pro-tester (15. April 2005)

Mjoellnir am 12.04.2005 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen!
> Derzeit spiele ich mal wieder Gothic 2, habe aber wieder das selbe Problem wie schon beim ersten Mal!
> ich finde diesen verdammten GEldbeutel von Diego nicht, den er irgendwo im Minental versteckt haben will. Suchen suchen und nicht finden, das ist frustrierend.
> Bitte daher um Hilfe!
> ...



geh einfach durch die Höhle ins Minental. Wenn du dann nach rechts gehst triffst du auf ein paar Orks. Sind die geplättet findest du am See neben einem Stein den Geldbeutel.

gruß Pro- tester


----------

